# How often do you replace toilet brushes?



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

We have one next to each toilet. I need to buy new one's because when I cleaned the toilet earlier, I saw that one of my kids used it as if it were a plunger. Yuck!! I have no idea how often you should replace them in general though.

Also, does everyone have one next to each toilet or do you keep one brush with cleaning supplies? I wouldn't mind only having one and it not being near the toilet so the plunger bit doesn't happen again







but I have no idea how to keep it from dripping toilet water between cleaning the toilet and where it is stored.


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't like to replace them too often because it is a waste of plastic. To keep them from becoming too grungy, rinse after each use and perhaps lay it in the sun to dry. I don't recommend using it and then placing it in one of those containers because it will get too gross that way.


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

I have one by each toilet because I don't like carrying it up and down the stairs. I don't even know how rarely I replace them - I guess when necessary.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Let's see, I recently replaced mine because the handle broke. It must have been at least 7 years old.









I always pour a tiny bit of bleach in the little holder cup to cut down on grungies when I clean.

But if you don't use bleach, you can probably use baking soda and vinegar to disinfect the holder.

If you think it is gross, don't feel bad about throwing it away.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I keep it in a container so I know it cooks some yuckies fast. I throw it in the washer with bleach when needed. I figure if I can put cloth diapers in there, why not the toilet wand?


----------



## tresleo (Mar 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I keep it in a container so I know it cooks some yuckies fast. I throw it in the washer with bleach when needed. I figure if I can put cloth diapers in there, why not the toilet wand?

Hmm...never thought of that!

I use the containers, too. And have one next to each toilet.

Seems like I only replace them when we move!


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

So do you think there's any way to save the gross one? It was a nice one, the OXO kind and not that cheap. It appears that he had pooped, wiped, then decided to plunge it with the toilet brush. So it has bits of poo and toilet paper stuck to all the bristles. I tried soaking it for awhile but it didn't look better. Is there any hope?


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I keep one next to each toilet - makes it that much easier for me to keep the toilets clean!

I don't replace them very often - I don't keep track. Only when they get too grungy looking and I can't clean them any more.


----------



## tommom (Jun 20, 2007)

I put it in the dishwasher every now and then. The hight temp water should kill anything I think. I also spray it with vinegar before putting it away after it has been used.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We've lived in this house for nearly 8 years and I've replaced the toilet brushes once each. I only recall because something had happened and all three toilet brushes got this horrible reddish stain on them. I am guessing it was some new product DH tried. I just use white vinegar poured into the toilet, let it sit while I clean the rest of the bathroom, then swish/scrub, and rinse brush right in toilet bowl. I just flush the next time it gets used.

Now, I have one brush upstairs to share between two bathrooms and one brush downstairs for the powder room. The downstairs one is in a caddy under the sink with other cleaning products (dry items, like old sponges and toothbrushes and scrubbing brushes) and I just lay it in there (horizontally) to airdry after shaking it over the toilet to remove excess water/vinegar. The upstairs one is in a cute cylindrical-shaped toilet brush holder (plastic) that matches DD's ceramic toothbrush holder. The holder is flat across the top, so I shake it out in our shower before coming into her bathroom to clean and then shake it out in her bathtub before laying it across the holder to airdry. Someone puts it into the holder properly the next day, when it is dry, usually DH 'cause he doesn't like to see it out. LOL


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

I only replace when I move. (Because it just feels like a new house needs a new toilet brush...I realize this is silly.) But I do rinse it in bleach every few months







:, because I feel like that's less bad than wasting plastic.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I have one of the scrubbie bubbles ones, I take a 'nasty rag' one of the rags that on its way out, wad it up, shove it in the grabber hooks and clean away! Then toss it in with the rest of the nasty rags in the bucket and wash it.







I'm cheap tho, and can't throw anything away. I'm sure a lot of people would think it was gross. But I'm OCD about the holder with the disgusting brushy style toilet cleaner. I just can't handle it.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't store mine near any of our toilets but only because I don't like the clutter. After I use it, I place it sideways between the seat and lid, with the brush over the toilet bowl and the handle sticking out the side. This way, it drips dry before I need to move it.

As for replacing it, not that much. I use my pumice stone a lot more than the brush, though.

As for the dishwasher, that just grosses me out. I could never put something that's been used to clean my toilet (and everything that goes into my toilet) in the same machine that cleans my dishes, LOL.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
As for replacing it, not that much. I use my pumice stone a lot more than the brush, though.

How do you clean a toilet with a pumice stone? That sounds interesting. The kind of pumice stone you can buy in the pedicure aisle?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I have one for each toilet- well, for now that means I have one.









I figure I'll replace it when it breaks. So far I haven't needed to in several years.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
So do you think there's any way to save the gross one? It was a nice one, the OXO kind and not that cheap. It appears that he had pooped, wiped, then decided to plunge it with the toilet brush. So it has bits of poo and toilet paper stuck to all the bristles. I tried soaking it for awhile but it didn't look better. Is there any hope?

Do you have a mini-shower? A garden hose with a sprayer?


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mavournin* 
Do you have a mini-shower? A garden hose with a sprayer?

We do have a garden hose with a sprayer. I'm going to put on some rubber gloves this weekend and see what I can do.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
How do you clean a toilet with a pumice stone? That sounds interesting. The kind of pumice stone you can buy in the pedicure aisle?


No, the beauty type are coated instead of raw. You can buy them at most stores (by the cleaning products) or find them at Home Depot, Lowes, etc.

Our last house had very hard water and our toilets (and sinks) were constantly getting mineral deposits. A quick rub of the pumice and the would sparkle! I have some with spongy backsides so you can wipe clean afterwards.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Its one of the few disposable items we use. Its too gross for me otherwise.


----------



## wendinbill (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't do the dishwasher either. Lucky for me, we don't have one!

Anyhow, I honestly can't remember when I replaced mine...maybe every 5 years or so, or when I noticed rust. Mine has a holder & it is behind the toilet. It does gross me out, so about once a month I put it in the tub, holder & all, and spray it with vinegar/water. Then I rinse with hot water. Then I clean my tub.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I've had the same toilet brush my entire adult life. I guess I'd replace it if it broke or looked terribly worn out. I just dunk it in a bucket of bleach occasionally. Otherwise, I keep it in a holder, which sits in a bucket, under my sink. With a latch on the cupboard to keep toddlers out.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

I only replace when I move. (Because it just feels like a new house needs a new toilet brush...I realize this is silly.)
I do this too. There are some things that are just not worth boxing up. And I don't mean the $$, I mean the gross factor.

I am LOL at:

Quote:

I've had the same toilet brush my entire adult life.
Just one of those phrases you never expect to hear in your life!


----------

